

The Devops Job - mgrennan

I just the The Phoenix Project by  Gene Kim, George Spafford, and Kevin Behr. I&#x27;ve working in IT for thirty plus years and I didn&#x27;t understand what DevOps was.  I now think I can define it.<p>Devops Job is to help and maybe do:<p>A - Identify each IT product
B – Document each step from build to deployment
C – Automate each step
D – Create feedback for each step and production
E – Identify ways to reduce or remove steps
F – Consult with Development and Operations to build standards<p>Can anyone add more.
======
potench
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2013/06/11/front-end-
ops/](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2013/06/11/front-end-ops/) Great front-
end ops discussion, though I'd add that instead of a single "front-end ops"
title, the responsibility should be held by every individual on the team to
contribute to and leverage the dev-ops tools, process, and strategy.

